# Dynamic Mountain Bikes?



## davidrhorn (Mar 20, 2006)

Any of you seen/ridden one? I would love to not only have no derailleurs but no chain too?!

http://www.dynamicbicycles.com/bicycles/outbackelite8.php


----------



## webtwo (Nov 8, 2010)

There's a guy at the local particle accelerator who says he has one, but I haven't seen it in person. He says he likes it a lot. Has a Nexus hub.


----------



## Oldfatbaldguy (Nov 4, 2010)

I have seen a couple of shaft-drive city cruisers and they looked like junk. The drive setup wasn't very well made, and looked like it wouldn't last long.

The component level and list price of everything else suggests that this bike isn't much different. Cool idea, though. I'd like to see someone pull this off on a little better-quality set-up.


----------



## finch2 (Nov 13, 2009)

my eyes are hurting...


----------



## Andy FitzGibbon (Jul 7, 2007)

Those bikes use the Sussex shaft drive system, which is Taiwan made, as are the bikes, which are made in several styles and sold under several names. I have a 26" commuter version with a Nexus 7 hub.
They work fine for commuting and for errands around town. The additional drag that the shaft drive and bevel gears generate is noticeable. The shaft drive system is built well enough, and has been reliable for me, but is pretty heavy. Also, you are severely limited in your crank arm choices.
Other disadvantages are that it only works with Shimano hubs, as far as I know (Sram 7 was a no-go) and it's impossible to change drive ratios. Sussex only makes four different gear ratios, and I don't think you can convert from one to another without major work (ie. replacing most of the drive system).


----------



## alexmeade (Jan 4, 2012)

I agree with Andy's observations. Here's a bike I built around the Sussex unit. It's a fun bike around town !

Alex Meade Bikeworks


----------

